# Why Did You Choose That Outback Model?



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OK, I think we have had this discussion a while back (like over 600 members ago), and since we have so many newbies out there, I thought it would be interesting to share with the group why you chose the Outback model that you did.

For us, we had only 2 criteria:

1. We have 3 kids. We did not want to use the couch or dinette as beds, did not want the kids to share a bed, and thought it would be nice to take a friend with us when we camped sometimes. In the 2004 model years, that left us with two options: 26 RS and 28 RSS.

2. Towing enjoyment in Colorado (meaning mountains). Since I had ZERO towing experience, I wanted something that I felt I could tow easily with a 1/2 Yukon XL and 4.10s. At 710 pounds lighter and 3 feet shorter than the 28 RSS, the 26 RS became the choice for us.

The placement of the couch slide across from the kitchen in the 28 RSS was also strange in our opinion. Keystone fixed that in the 2005 models.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

We also chose the 26RS for mainly the same reasons. I wanted something that could handle a "big" family, my wife and I and two or more grandkids and occasionally my son and his wife, 7 total now! The 26 RS takes care of that and I don't necesarily have to use the dinette for a bed either.

The bunk house is nice; the kids love it. It's their own private room and even has a tv.

I, too, was inexperienced. I had never towed a trailer before and I needed something my 1500 Subrban would tow. (I've since upgraded to a 2500 Burb).

As I gain experience and in the next few years, that new 31RQS with the bunks sure looks good!!!!!

Mark


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

We choose 26 RS for two reasons:

1) First, we choose Outback instead of other brands having similar same floor plans because of the WHITE cabinets. It's so much clear inside! sunny

2) we also have 3 kids, so our reason is exactly the same as Castle Rock Outbackers


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Randy,

Like you, we did not want to use the couch or dinette as beds, did not want the kids to share a bed-which they did in our Pop-Up. The 21rs model provides bunk beds. The little one's really get a thrill out of sleeping in the bunks. Another deciding factor in why we chose Outback was that with very little towing experience I did not want to tow a house behind me. With the 21rs model, we tow 22-23ft of trailer, but once at the campsite-the unit magically expands to 27-28ft. And finally, I did not have to go out a purchase a new/larger TV. My F150 Crewcab pulls the 21rs easily and most important-I feel confident behind the wheel. Gotta love that...

Jose


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

There was a couple factors in our decision to get the 28rsds:

1) Have 2 kids, and they always want to bring a frend, so the BH was a must for the wife. I'm with Randy, in that I didn't want to put down a table or couch for someone to sleep on when we go camping (did that enough with the pop-up and hated it!!







)

2) This slide was a must after camping with friends who did not have it. I asked them what they liked and didn't like. First the didn't have enough room with no slide, and they also didn't have ANY counter space. The 28rsds solved both of these. With the dinette slide, there is now a little counter behind the seat for getting plates off of the table, but still keeps it within reach.

The 28rss was going to be our choice until the rsds came out. It was worth the wait. The Outback, hands down, had the best floor plan and quality. I looked at a couple other brands and the quality just wasn't there.

Of course all the comments from you guys also helped, still can't thank you guys enough









Ron


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

1. did the dinette bed thing and the kids wanted bunks.
2. Bunkroom provided 2nd exterior door...not easy to find in a 5th wheel.
3. White cabinets
4. Corner shower with doors, not curtain
5. Separate "terlet" room 
6. Nice overhead room (stand up room) in bedroom.
7. Storage galore!
8. Wood-look formica...rich rich rich.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

We bought our 26RS in 2002 for all the same reasons stated- 2 girls who love their own room and like to bring friends.

There was no such thing as 28RSS when we got ours, but I am looking seriously at the 28RSDS, maybe in a year or two. Love the dinette slide!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Towing length was the big thing for us. After almost getting killed pulling a 28 footer, we wanted a better match lengthwise for the Yukon. The 21RS fit the bill. The big bonus was the bunks and the queen slideout. No other trailer this size at the time had a queen bed, couch, dinette and bunk beds.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

26RS because my wife liked the bunk house for the kids to have their own room, and I didn't want tow the 28RSS with my Avalanche. Thought it might have been just a bit too much.

Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

My wife and I came within negotiating distance of a 26RS and while sitting at the table, I was reviewing the Outback literature and saw the floor plan for the 28RSS.

This was significant because I really liked the 25RSS better than the 26RS because of the sofa slide. For me the additional floor space was a MUST! Knowing that our kids would want to bring friends later on and that my buddies and I would go on fishing trips, the quad bunks became a must! The dealer actually had a 25 and 26 on the lot but no 28, so we had kind of forgotten about the 28 while shopping.

We decided on the 26 based primarily on the quad bunk area, even though I wasn't happy because of the "non-sofa slide" and when we were getting ready to negotiate, I saw the 28 in the literature and things changed quickly from there!

Our favorite features,

1. White cabinets
2. Workmanship
3. Overall Appearance inside and out
4. Bunks
5. Outside cook area, which I haven't used yet but am really looking forward too
6. Everything else!!

Now if I hadn't gotten greedy and gone for the 28, I may not have had to purchase the diesel, so look how great it worked out!! With the minor exception of the 3 payment books I get to go through every month!!!









Fun ain't cheap!!! But family fun is priceless!!!

Jason


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We did the 23RS because we like to do allot of mountain camping and its easier to tow and since we spend allot more time outside the camper instead of inside jjust did not need all that room......


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

We bought a 26RS for a few reasons.

We liked the floor plan.

We wanted a bunk house.

We didn't want a power slide (one of the highest cost and most common dealer repair items). The Rear slide is only a slight compromise.

We also want something easy to pull in and set up.

We got what we wanted and we are very happy with it.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

WE went with the 28 F RLS do to it's a fifth wheel. We have had both and like the fifth wheel for towing best. We went with the 28 do to we did not need the back bunks as our Kids are almost grown 30,26,24 but still come home now and then. Ken


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

23RS

Good match for TV

Matched our usual camping needs (boondocking) in terms of size (Nat. Parks compatible)

Extra queen bed rather than two bunks

25RSS was our next chioce but didn't like the two bunks, preferred the queen bed forward.

Next change will be to a fiver but that will be after a couple of college bills get taken care of (another decade maybe) and we are just two.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

We bought a 25rss for 10 good reasons....

1. Any TT looked good after a tent trailer...

2. Just the 2 of us and our dog need accomodations..

3. The front bunks and bike storage area is a great place for bikes, luggage, kennels etc. Storage that other trailers did not have.

4. We were hung on the 21 or the 25 and deciced on the 25 for the sofa slide. ( if they would have put the dinette in place of the sofa for the slide out it would be perfect) All the extra floor space!!!!! Everyone we talked to that had trailers said go for the larger of the two because larger is always better..you will always wish you should have...."you will not regret the extra space"

5. Seems like a lot more trailer for 700# (We know the 21 would tow easier) The trade off seems like it will be worth it...from our experience with the tent trailer we know we probably travel lighter than most. We would be hard pressed to load up 1000# of cargo.

6. The interior fit and finish was so refreshing after looking at the others in this class. The white cabinets and dark floors are supurb....

7. Storage galore...

8. I feel that our Tahoe 5.3 with the 4.1 and towing package will do just fine....we may not be the first there...but not the last either.

9. The verdict is still out on sway...we'll see this summer. The dual cam should settle that issue. When we brought it home the tires were underinflated and the WD was poorly adjusted and there was not any sway control soooooo.............I hope this is not a trailer design issue. It doesn't seem like it should be and issue really. It's not that big!!

10. Keystone has a good reputatiion for quality...

We can hardly wait to try it out......


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Bunks for kids
shower tall enough for me to stand in
Queen bed long enough for me to sleep in
lotsa storage
rollout pantry
tow wt/length
outside grill
remote a/c
bike door
dbl door fri/freezer
appears to be designed BY someone who has camped, not someoone
who has a floorplan to squeeze in.
fit/finish plumb and nicely done
Overall it's just a hot piece of camper








Proud to pull it to it's first camp tomorrow!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Because I wanted to hang out with you fine folks!









It was the WOW FACTOR. I walked inside and went, "WOW!"

Because it was totally different than everything else on the market at the time.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly,

I agree with your "wow" factor. I thought the same thing when I walked into my first Outback. The dealer had it set up in an inside showroom with the lights on, the slide out, the table set, and little knickknacks sitting about on the shelves.
It looked like someone was living in it. I LIKED it.

Mark


----------



## dsrede2go (Feb 2, 2005)

In April 2002 we were looking at used travel trailers for our retirement. We happened to make contact with a very enthusiastic salesman who felt this new product called *OUTBACK* might be worth a look.

He showed us a display model and the rest is history!!!

We ordered a 27RB-S for the following reaaons:

* Construction features (including relatively light weight)
* Slide for dinette & sofa ... a bit more practical living space
* ALL that storage space
* The extra space for travel with our adult children and future grandchildren (?) 
* Interior decor - including all that "white"
* Low maintenance
* It was a very major step up from the very used 19' travel trailer that we had
used when our children were still in the household ... and still willing to go
camping with their parents.
* A high level of satisfaction with the dealership from acquaintances ... we were
planning to buy SOMETHING there!

Annnnnd ... during the purchase process we learned that there were no more 02's available, so THE GREAT OUTDOORS (in upstate, NY) sweetened the price by making an 03 model available for the same $$$$$.

We were on the road with our 03 OUTBACK in July 2002!!!

We've never had a regret!!! Very little follow-up was required for correcting problems and all were corrected with NO questions. I've always valued follow-up servicing as a very high priority!

Dave


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Same as GrandeKen. Got the 28F RL-S because the kids are grown. Other factors included light weight, big enough for the 2 of us to full-time, small enough to tow easily. Price was right and liked the white. Also, like the triangle shower.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

We had selected the 27RSDS for a few reasons. I am going to list them in the order of importance.

1. The biggest unit that my TV would pull without it coughing and saying â€œcome on manâ€ every time I pushed the pedal.

2. Color style. When you look at RVâ€™s these days, they all have the boring brass fixtures and doorknobs, oak colored cabinets, and country style furniture, and interior colors. The outback in our opinion is definitely more â€œmodernâ€ and â€œdifferentâ€ looking with itâ€™s styling. I love the darker faux wood floors and satin nickel hardware and fixtures, and interior colors. White cabinets, who would have knew that would look so good and bright in a TT!

3. Roominess. I am 6â€™3â€ tall and to be honest when I walked myself into my first outback on the lot, one of the first things I did was plop myself in the beds. Bunks, well that is not going to happen. Rear queen slide, uh well it would be ok if I werenâ€™t so tall. So my next question to the sales guy was what does outback make in a TT that is reasonable in price, has the rear queen slide, and one that I could actually sleep in without seeing a chiropractor when I got home. That is when he unveiled the new 27RSDS. It was sold already so it was hidden in the back. Once I toured this unit and saw the â€œnormalâ€ queen in the front, I asked when could he have one here for me to take home.

4. Outside Kitchen. Another genius idea by outback! Since I am the cook when we go camping, I donâ€™t want to be stuck inside while everyone else is having fun outside. Well now I can stir the pots and socialize with everyone else.

5. Lastly, the quality of construction. Now by far I still do not think Outback can beat SunnyBrooke in this area, but they are definitely a close second. We definitely wanted a TT that would last us for years to come.

My only complaint that obviously was not bad enough to stop me from dumping $19,000 into a TT is the height of the ceiling. Keystone, if youâ€™re listening, action RAISE THE ROOF!!!! At 6â€™3 my hair definitely keeps the dust off the ceiling.









Chris


----------



## risnewski (Feb 20, 2005)

We don't have it yet, but chose the 23 rs because after six years of fence-sitting, and more recently two days and 7 hours at the local RV show, my wifed walked into the display unit and said, with that imperative tone she sometimes gets, "Honey, we must have this one."

And that's the whole story of how the decision was made.

We have some likes:

Short enough that we think I'll be comfortable towing it. Don't know for sure, never done it before. My lovely wife, Marlene, is sure I can handle it. She has no intention of driving with anything attached to the rear end of our new Durango.

It will sleep us and the three grandkids. Well, it will supply beds for us and the three grandkids. Don't know about the sleeping part--could be touch and go.

Will sleep us and the three grandkids, _and _I can bring along a friend to go backpacking from our new base camp. I'm entirely confident that I can sleep when backpacking. Don't know about the wife and grandkids back at base camp.

My wife can move the queen bed slide herself. At least the one on the show floor. Could have been mirrors and grease or other tricks by the sly dealer.

My wife likes the colors.

Because of the skylight, I can stand in the shower that we'll probably never use.

The oudoor stove. Burnt sloppy joes belong outdoors.

The rear queen bed. Will only have to bend the legs a bit to fit. Gotta be as comfortable as a mummy bag out on the trail. And besides that, don't really know if there will be any sleeping with the three grandkids along.

Those huge propane tanks. Definitely easier to work with than an 8oz backpacking stove.

And, of course, we like the fact that there's an Outbackers group with a buncha friendly people.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Chris,

I hear you on the ceiling height. I am 6'4" (add another inch with shoes on!) and I keep the ceiling free of dust like you do. When I want to stretch I go stand under the skylight near the entrance door.









Randy


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow factor was what definitely brought us back to looking at the Outback. We were seriously considering the TrailLite SV291 and when we found out we could get virtually the same floorplan in the 28BH-S the deal was done.

Favourite things (no particular order):

1) White Cabinets
2) Bunks - we have two young girls
3) 13ft full side slide out - opens up the interior like you wouldn't believe!
4) Queen walkaround bed - so nice to have our own bed
5) Hardwood look flooring

And everything else .... simply a great trailer.

Wayne


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We mainly chose ours because it was only 1 of 2 Outbacks on the lot and it was the larger of the two. Plus, we all loved the idea of the bunkhouse, like alot of others members, and it had the colors I wanted. Fell in love with it at first sight







. Now having said that, if we had been able to walk through the 25 or 28, we probrably would have gone for the 25 because of the larger "living" space and the length due to lack of towing experience. Although, I love the 28 and if it hadn't been for the lack of experience towing AND only having a half ton to tow with, it would have been that one. BUT, for the next one, it will be bigger, with a slideout and have everything we want. Shwew, my head hurts!


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

We bought a 2002 26RS because of .......

* with 4 kids we needed 4 bunks
* it was the largest we could pull with our tv
* after camping in a pop-up for 12 years any tt is better LOL (I know someone else said the same thing)
*With beds for everyone we don't have to put bedding away each morning!!!

And my most favorite reason.........
* no more squating to pee in the middle of the night, worrying about where the "skunks" are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and if I will have to dash with my pants down!!!


----------



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

OK, here is a newbie question. We are debating between the 26 RS and the 28RSDS. What is a 28RSS that I see here on the forums? I have the 2005 brochure and I do not see a 28RSS. What is the difference? The real debate is whether or not we can tow the 28RSDS. Our TV is a Yukon XL Denali (tow rating 8000#). Anyone with experience towing the 28RSDS with this vehicle in the mountains? (We are in Colorado). Thanks!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I am going to assume that the 28RSDS replaced the 28RSS. It is my understanding that in the 28RSS, the couch was in the slide, and the dinette was not. Perhaps one of the 28RSS owners will comfirm this.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

CampKerzic said:


> OK, here is a newbie question. We are debating between the 26 RS and the 28RSDS. What is a 28RSS that I see here on the forums? I have the 2005 brochure and I do not see a 28RSS. What is the difference? The real debate is whether or not we can tow the 28RSDS. Our TV is a Yukon XL Denali (tow rating 8000#). Anyone with experience towing the 28RSDS with this vehicle in the mountains? (We are in Colorado). Thanks!
> [snapback]26506[/snapback]​


The difference in the 2 trailers is the Dinette and couch are switched. The RSS had the couch in the slide and the RSDS has the dinette in the slide. They are both the same weight give or take a pound or two. You may have a tough pull of either of these trailers with an 8000 pound limit unless you really pack light and don't tow with tanks full. BTW glad you checked out the Outbackers site.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I first saw one in July and couldn't quit thinking about it. WHen I walked in I loved it. When fall came I decided to buy, so I started researching and never saw one I liked better. Things I like
1. Two exterior doors
2. interior colors
3. large master room ( I put in a King sized bed!)
4. Plenty of storage
5. congoleum flooring
6. residential style cabinets and hinges
7. remote control heat/air
8. Large showers

We leave tomorrow for a three week trip so maybe I will have more input on the way home.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We chose to upgrade from the 21RS to the 26RS.
We were getting tried of using the dinnette (up & down)
We wanted the bunk house with 4 beds
And we could use it as a changing room also
And more room also, and more storage space.
Don


----------



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

We just got our 30rls 3 weeks ago. We had a 33 foot Starcraft. When we bought the first camper a couple of years ago, I looked at the outback don't remember which model, but I liked a lot of the little details. We fell in love with the 30rls as soon as we walked in. The first reaction was wow. I had been wanting the bay windows around the back and as soon as my wife saw what it was like to sit in the chairs in the back windows I did not have to convince her, she wanted to get a quote. The bay windows is what sold us along with the fake wood floors. We also wanted to support our local RV dealership which sells keystone. That was a major mistake. We have been camping once and it has been in the shop ever since. Picked it up last night. Things happen and I don't think it was keystone's fault, but the slide stopped working on the first trip and the electric water heater did not work. Several other little things that was the dealers fault. My big problem was the fact that it has taken over two weeks to replace a slide moter and a board on the water heater. The dealer also tells whats going on and they are different everyday. Called keystone and complained and they said they would call the dealer and discuss it with them. Magically the camper was fixed and ready the next day. I love the camper though and hope the slide problem and water heater was just one of those things. 
Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Steve,

Sorry to hear about your Outback problems. Hope they are fixed for good!

Now, welcome to Outbackers and your new TT. action

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

I checked everything out last night real good and looks like everything is fixed. Even with the bad start I love the TT.
Steve


----------

